# Relaxer And Stylist Question



## summerof1990 (Jun 13, 2015)

1. Do stylist purposely not relax your hair bone straight so they can continue to upscale. My hair starts to revert back around 3 weeks. 

2. Do you have to convey that or is it just laziness!

I know they can do a better job bc a stylist laid my hair bone straight for her last day. She always would do an exceptional job but her last time my hair was great. 


My service is at jcp


----------



## kanozas (Aug 13, 2015)

summerof1990 said:


> 1. Do stylist purposely not relax your hair bone straight so they can continue to upscale. My hair starts to revert back around 3 weeks.
> 
> 2. Do you have to convey that or is it just laziness!
> 
> ...




Honestly, it could be that and product formulation changes.  I was wondering this myself and so I went searching online to find out that many people have been experiencing "relaxer fails" and early reversion.  They speculate that the product companies are weakening the relaxers for repeat business.


----------

